# Bread Pudding...



## iwishuponafish (Apr 19, 2007)

I made a bread pudding last night with an AllRecipes.com recipe (I know, I know ).

It was more "with inspiration from" the original recipe, as I mixed and matched ingredients to suit.

Here's the link: Bread Pudding... Mmmmmm...

I used about 10 slices of bread broken up into pieces (whole wheat beer bread), 6 eggs, and 2 cups of rice milk instead of milk. I used a mix of raw cane sugar and brown sugar. Homemade vanilla extract (~12oz of Grey Goose Vodka , 4 halved vanilla beans, 9 weeks sitting), and some generic club house cinnamon.

It... is... awesome. Perhaps I'm just easily pleased, but I believe you folks will enjoy it, particularly if you make liberal use of the sorts of ingredients I've got here. Let me know how it turns out if you decide to make it! :lol:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds great, IWish. But, of course, I never met a bread pudding I didn't like.

My all-time favorite comes from the Beaumont Inn, near Harrodsburg, Kentucky:

Bread Pudding w/Bourbon Sauce the Beaumont Inn

1 lb bread
3 1/4 cups milk
3 eggs
2 tsp vanilla
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/4 cup pecans, broken
1/4 cup raisins
Bourbon sauce

Tear bread into medium pieces. Add sugar and c innamon. Mix milk, lightly beaten eggs, and vanilla. Add to bread mixture. Let set for awhile so bread absorbs milk mixture.

Place halve the mixture in a casserole or baking dish. Layer pcans and raisins. Top with rest of the mixture. 

Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes or until lightly browned. Serve warm with Bourbon Sauce.

Bourbon Sauce

1 cup sugar
6 tbls butter, melted
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 tbls (or more) bourbon
1/2 tsp baking soda
1 tbls white corn syrup
1 tsp vanilla

Mix all ingredients in a saucepan. Bring to a boil. Cook one minute. Serve warm.

For a more haute presentation I sometimes make these in individual 2-piece tart pans. In that case, I dice the bread small, about 1/4 inch. And sometimes substitute a chocolate/raspberry sauce for the bourbon.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I love bread pudding although I haven't made one for a long time. I know it is a kind of comfort food but I have a recipe for a chocolate bread pudding with raspberry coullis and almond tuilles. A bit upscale but very delicious.

Jock


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Y'all gonna just sit there, Jock? Or you gonna post that recipe?

Upscale or not, it sounds terriff.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

My wife is a real nut for chocolate. She absolutely loves this one. Recipe of my own. Second runner up for the bread used in this recipe is Hot Dog Buns,
believe it or not. You have to work the mix real gently though. 


BITTERSWEET CHOCOLATE BREAD PUDDING

INGREDIENTS

12 ounces bittersweet chocolate chips
½ pound sweet butter diced ½ cubes
1 french baggette diced 1 inch cubes
2 cups whole milk
5 whole eggs beaten
1 tablespoon real vanilla extract
1 ½ cups granulated sugar
¼ stick butter whole for pan
½ cup sugar for pan

METHOD

BEAT EGGS, VANILLA, AND MILK TOGETHER. ADD TO 
BREAD. ADD CUBED CHILLED BUTTER AND CHOCOLATE
CHIPS TO BREAD MIXTURE. FOLD WITH ONE HAND AND LET
SIT FOR 2 MINUTES. WHILE BREAD MIXTURE RESTS BUTTER
A ROUND 12” PYREX OR METAL PAN WITH ¼ STICK OF BUTTER. MAKE
SURE THE ENTIRE INTERIOR OF PAN IS WELL COATED. POUR ½ 
CUP OF SUGAR INTO PAN. GENTLY SHAKE SUGAR AROUND PAN AT
A FORTY FIVE DEGREE ANGLE UNTIL THE ENTIRE INTERIOR HAS A 
COAT OF SUGAR. MAKE SURE TO GET THE SIDES AS WELL. COATING HELPS TO KEEP THE BREAD PUDDING FROM STICKING TO THE DISH AND
ALLOWS IT TO RISE . GENTLY FOLD THE BREAD MIXTURE FOR THIRTY
SECONDS AND CAREFULLY POUR INTO ROUND PAN. BAKE IN 
A 375 DEGREE PREHEATED OVEN FOR 45 MINUTES TO 1 HOUR.
THIS DISH IS MUCH BETTER WHEN THE BREAD IS 2 TO 4 DAYS OLD.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

My wife is a real nut for chocolate. She absolutely loves this one. Recipe of my own. Second runner up for the bread used in this recipe is Hot Dog Buns,
believe it or not. You have to work the mix real gently though. 


BITTERSWEET CHOCOLATE BREAD PUDDING

INGREDIENTS

12 ounces bittersweet chocolate chips
½ Stick sweet butter diced ½ cubes
1 french baggette diced 1 inch cubes
2 cups whole milk
5 whole eggs beaten
1 tablespoon real vanilla extract
1 ½ cups granulated sugar
¼ stick butter whole for pan
½ cup sugar for pan

METHOD

BEAT EGGS, VANILLA, AND MILK TOGETHER. ADD TO 
BREAD. ADD CUBED CHILLED BUTTER AND CHOCOLATE
CHIPS TO BREAD MIXTURE. FOLD WITH ONE HAND AND LET
SIT FOR 2 MINUTES. WHILE BREAD MIXTURE RESTS BUTTER
A ROUND 12” PYREX OR METAL PAN WITH ¼ STICK OF BUTTER. MAKE
SURE THE ENTIRE INTERIOR OF PAN IS WELL COATED. POUR ½ 
CUP OF SUGAR INTO PAN. GENTLY SHAKE SUGAR AROUND PAN AT
A FORTY FIVE DEGREE ANGLE UNTIL THE ENTIRE INTERIOR HAS A 
COAT OF SUGAR. MAKE SURE TO GET THE SIDES AS WELL. COATING HELPS TO KEEP THE BREAD PUDDING FROM STICKING TO THE DISH AND
ALLOWS IT TO RISE . GENTLY FOLD THE BREAD MIXTURE FOR THIRTY
SECONDS AND CAREFULLY POUR INTO ROUND PAN. BAKE IN 
A 375 DEGREE PREHEATED OVEN FOR 45 MINUTES TO 1 HOUR.
THIS DISH IS MUCH BETTER WHEN THE BREAD IS 2 TO 4 DAYS OLD.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Bread Puddingby The Flour Advisory Bureau
Ingredients 200g/8oz bread, preferably stale, 
250ml/½ pint milk
150g/6oz mixed dried fruit
50g/2oz mixed peel, chopped
50g/2oz soft brown sugar
50g/2oz butter
2 tsp mixed spice
1 large egg, beaten
ground nutmeg
(optional)icing sugar or caster sugar to decorate
Method 1. 
Break bread into small pieces and place in a mixing bowl. 2. Pour over the milk and leave to soak for 30 minutes, mix with a fork, but not to a paste.3. Add the fruit, mixed peel, sugar, butter, spice and egg and mix well.4. Pour the mixture into a greased 18cm/7in square tin, smooth the top and sprinkle with nutmeg if liked.5. Bake at 180C/350F/Gas4 for about 1-1½ hours until browned. Cool in the tin.6. Cut the pudding into squares and sprinkle with caster or icing sugar. Alternatively serve hot with custard or cream.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I love making a savory bread pudding for brunch and sometimes even for dinner. Sorry, I don't have a specific recipe, but the idea is:


> Bread (any nonsweet type, preferably a little stale)
> Butter
> Bread
> Milk
> ...


Butter a baking dish. Tear or cut up the bread and put in dish. Blend milk, eggs, S&P, nutmeg, cayenne, Worcestershire. Toss extra stuff with the bread, pour the custard over, let sit for a while for the liquid to soak in. Bake. Serve. Eat. Smile.


----------

